

Pros and Cons of Flat Design - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/pros-cons-flat-design/
Are there pros and cons to flat design not mentioned here? Discuss in the comments.
======
JRFuentes7
I found this insightful: "[flat design] can hinder usability because users
don’t always know what is clickable."

I ran into this playing with iOS 7 beta. When I'm trying to close an
application in their new overlay, I expect to "tap out" of that mode. It
didn't work. Turns out I had to swipe it away, and I think that would have
been more obvious without a flat design.

------
petervandijck
Or, straight from the master: [http://www.nngroup.com/articles/tablet-
usability/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/tablet-usability/)

